# Dogs4us



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sooo im going to Dogs4us later this week!

And noooooooooooooooooooooooo not buying from them would never EVER purchase a puppy from them!

My only reason for going is me and hubby are still in disagreement about what dog to get he is dead set on a boxer i want a cocker sooooooo we decided to go and have a look see if any other breed catches our eye that we both agree on!

I know they have lots of different breeds there so might see something that we both like that we hadnt thought of! and if we do will then look for a respectable breeder instead of buying from Dogs4us.

My hubby said i could get my pet bed etc.... from there but not even lining their pockets by buying my stuff for the dog!

Will be interested to see how the dogs are kept and i really hope they are healthy and happy!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its certainly somewhere to go as an eye opener but im amazed they are still allowed to sell pups like that


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

SiUK said:


> its certainly somewhere to go as an eye opener but im amazed they are still allowed to sell pups like that


I know its awful!

No intention of buying from there at all but think a look round is in order to show hubby why it is so important to buy from a reputable breeder and spend more money on a pup , i know within seconds of walking in Dogs4us he will be disgusted (think hes a bit blinkered at moment that these places exist!)


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Joolz1975 said:


> I know its awful!
> 
> No intention of buying from there at all but think a look round is in order to show hubby why it is so important to buy from a reputable breeder and spend more money on a pup , i know within seconds of walking in Dogs4us he will be disgusted (think hes a bit blinkered at moment that these places exist!)


 
yeh its an awful place,really heart wrenching


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

Is this the place in Manchester? If so I drove past it once and was horrified that a big warehouse type place can sell puppies?! I knew there were such things as puppy farms and other nasty places like that... but it just looked like any old retail warehouse factory outlet type of place. Madness! How on earth they stay in business I'll never know.. who would buy from them? tut.

EDIT: Yes it is the same place.. I just looked on their website and it says "6 months garentee". Blooming heck it's like their selling washine machines or something.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Noooooooooo....my dog came from Dogs4Us, its an evil evil place.

I didn't buy her and I have never been to the place.
She was brought into the animal hospital where I work by her previous owners and was diagnosed with a congenital defect known as Lymphodema.
The breeders (I later found out from the previous owners that it was dogs4us) told them to 'get rid of the puppy' and they would give them a new one for free. 

Heres the original thread to save me time : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/196007-shadow-our-very-special-puppy.html

This is Shadow:
Puppy:
















The other day


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've never heard of the place but if there was ever a shop for chavs to buy their dogs from then this place has the right name.

is it supposed to be 'dogs for us' or 'dogs for yous'?



oh and Becci... have a word with Jake, full football kits are for kids and *not* grown men unless they're playing for the team.


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

BecciBoo said:


> The breeders (I later found out from the previous owners that it was dogs4us) told them to 'get rid of the puppy' and they would give them a new one for free.


:censor: so that's their 6 month garentee?? Seriously, this :censor: makes me mad.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

BecciBoo said:


> Noooooooooo....my dog came from Dogs4Us, its an evil evil place.
> 
> I didn't buy her and I have never been to the place.
> She was brought into the animal hospital where I work by her previous owners and was diagnosed with a congenital defect known as Lymphodema.
> ...


 
Will read your thread! Shadow is lovely!

Dont worry not buying from their just want to look at various dog breeds to help us make our mind up what to get!

Going to buy from a decent breeder once we have decided what to get.


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

Can you not find a local dog show and visit that to look at different breeds and even talk to their owners or breeders about them, etc. 

I REALLY would not advise anyone to go to such a place even if you are determined that you will not be coming home with a puppy they will be seriously pulling on those heart strings. I doubt very much if the owners have much of a clue to advise on breeds and the puppies are unlikely to be good examples of the breeds to give you the right idea anyway.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Callia said:


> Can you not find a local dog show and visit that to look at different breeds and even talk to their owners or breeders about them, etc.
> 
> I REALLY would not advise anyone to go to such a place even if you are determined that you will not be coming home with a puppy they will be seriously pulling on those heart strings. I doubt very much if the owners have much of a clue to advise on breeds and the puppies are unlikely to be good examples of the breeds to give you the right idea anyway.


I hadnt thought of that to be honest!! suppose seeing the dogs as an adult makes more sense than seeing them as pups and having just watched a documentary on puppy farming on internet i think its put me off even going as i am a bit of a sucker for a sob story and might end up coming home with half a dozen dogs!

Found this place not far from me and ive heard good things about it but worried its just an upmarket puppy farm!

Foxisle Gundogs

Might look for dog shows and have a look at them like youve said!


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

The link in the post before mine - avoid, not much better than the first but smaller scale.


Where abouts are you - I bet there is a local dog show - I can try to find one for you


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

JulieNoob said:


> The link in the post before mine - avoid, not much better than the first but smaller scale.
> 
> 
> Where abouts are you - I bet there is a local dog show - I can try to find one for you


 
Ok thanks!

Im in Rotherham, South Yorkshire


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Joolz1975 said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> Im in Rotherham, South Yorkshire


Not so far from me - I'm in Glossop 

fhttp://www.fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/WRCS_MAY_10_Schedule.pdf

6 - 9th of May huge show at the County Showground in Stafford


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

JulieNoob said:


> Not so far from me - I'm in Glossop
> 
> fhttp://www.fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/WRCS_MAY_10_Schedule.pdf
> 
> 6 - 9th of May huge show at the County Showground in Stafford


Yeh Glossop not far at all!!

Thanks for the link! might mention it to my friend and see if she wants to go as she is a real doggy fan!

So hard not knowing which breeders to trust!

Just trawling net now trying to find some!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> Not so far from me - I'm in Glossop


just down the road from me. i'm in new mills.


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> I hadnt thought of that to be honest!! suppose seeing the dogs as an adult makes more sense than seeing them as pups and having just watched a documentary on puppy farming on internet i think its put me off even going as i am a bit of a sucker for a sob story and might end up coming home with half a dozen dogs!
> 
> Found this place not far from me and ive heard good things about it but worried its just an upmarket puppy farm!
> 
> ...


 
Thats fabulous news. I love going to dog shows to nosey at all the beautiful breeds and chat with their owners who are normally only too pleased to talk about them :2thumb: I think it will give you a much better idea of how each breed turns out and talking to people that actually own them is a huge bonus. I am VERY much against puppy farming and and tough when it comes to telling people never to buy from such a place but, it can be EXTREMELY difficult to resist when you are actually there !! 
You must let us know how you get on.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Joolz1975 said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> Im in Rotherham, South Yorkshire


Nooooooooooo...Get out while you can :lol2:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sooo just got back from a visit looking at dogs!

Resisted going to Dogs4us as i dont think it was a good idea after some of the comments id read!

We went to Foxisle gundogs to have a look and i have to say i was pretty impressed!! (Still didnt come home with a pup though!)

These used to breed mainly cockers and labs but over the years have got into the cross breeds and mainly breed puggles and cockapoos now, got the feeling that maybe they had sold out a bit and its definatly a commercial business but the dogs were REALLY well looked after!! 

Spent a couple of hours there looking around all the dogs are really happy and all looked healthy all of them were very loving and follow the owner around all over!

It was spotlessly clean and all the mums were with their babies and all in all i got a really positive feeling about the place!

The Puggles are big business for him at £1200 a pop and he is now breeding second generation puggle x puggle so got to see some adult ones!

The Beagles were my favourites but have now been talked out of having one of those and we have decided on a cocker!

Just a matter of waiting for the right one to come up at the right time! i have to say i probably would have bought one from Foxisle if they were going to have puppies available when we are wanting one (3months at least) but they wont be having anymore this year so going to be looking elsewhere!

On the whole id say yes they could be described as a puppy farm as they certainly breed on a large scale and lots of different breeds of dog but the dogs look in tip top condition and all happy little things a lot of them free roaming and coming up for fuss!

They also breed horses too the foals were beautiful! could have spent all day there lookign around!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Joolz1975 said:


> Sooo just got back from a visit looking at dogs!
> 
> Resisted going to Dogs4us as i dont think it was a good idea after some of the comments id read!
> 
> ...


Try champdogs!


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> Try champdogs!


 Echo that completely :2thumb:

I would definately recommend going along to a show and meeting the dogs, owners and breeders there. That is how I have always got to know my potential breeds and breeders and its much better for getting an unbiased view on the breed. If you go to a place like dog4us they are trying to sell you a pup - its their business. So they wont tell you the bad points of a breed and that it may be unsuitable for you. If you speak to a breeder or owner they wont be trying to sell a pup (they would be unlikely to have a pups available immediately) and will give you the best information for you to make an educated decision on what is right for you as their priority is making sure that the pups go into the right hands 

Here is a list of all the shows this year as im sure there will be some closer to home. You want an all breeds show not individual group shows (eg Hound show, Working and Pastoral).

Our Dogs - Show Calendar Section


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Myjb23 said:


> Echo that completely :2thumb:
> 
> I would definately recommend going along to a show and meeting the dogs, owners and breeders there. That is how I have always got to know my potential breeds and breeders and its much better for getting an unbiased view on the breed. If you go to a place like dog4us they are trying to sell you a pup - its their business. So they wont tell you the bad points of a breed and that it may be unsuitable for you. If you speak to a breeder or owner they wont be trying to sell a pup (they would be unlikely to have a pups available immediately) and will give you the best information for you to make an educated decision on what is right for you as their priority is making sure that the pups go into the right hands
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Definatly going to go to some shows and certainly wont be buying from dogs4us.

Felt foxisle were pretty good to be honest, he had beagle puppies available and knew i really like them but talked me out of it by telling me the bad points and why one wouldnt suit us, infact he said he wouldnt even sell us one if we wanted one.

After chatting to him we are going for a cocker and im researching a quality breeder now, like i say i prob would have bought from foxisle as felt they were pretty good! no bad vibes at all!


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Definatly going to go to some shows and certainly wont be buying from dogs4us.
> 
> ...


 
I know nothing about them, but unfortunately they are not doing anything to improve their breeds with the breeding they are doing, they are only doing it for profit. I'd be interested to know if he tried to sway you towards another breed after he said the beagles were unsuitable.....

They claim to health test their dogs yet the pugs they use for example they boast about having an annual eye test done (£20) which is not entirely necessary as pugs dont suffer from any hereditary eye diseases. They do however, suffer from hereditary spinal problems which can be x rayed for at a cost of about £100-£150... Me thinks they are just doing the cheapest possible health tests just to say they are doing them :whistling2:

I would always recommend going to a breeder who knows their breed and their dogs inside out (you cant know that breeding the number they do, and if they did they would not breed the puggle crosses which are just the worst cross i can imagine) and who care about the future of the breed not just lining their pockets. 

It sounds like you are doing things sensibly :2thumb: Just dont be swayed by the readily available puppy farm dogs, its always best to wait and get a well bred, well raised pup. They are usually not much more expensive (often they are cheaper!!) and will save money in the long run most often as they are less likely to have the hereditary problems if the parents have been health tested.


ETA: Just having a more detailed look on their website they are certainly only doing the minimum health testing they have to in order to say they are doing it... Labs have hips and eyes, no mention of elbows or PRA testing which is standard for most breeders now but of course, expensive!! The cocker spaniels arent even hip scored!!! Thats awful... Its interesting on the stud dog page it says you can have "photos of the tie"... So presumably bitch owners arent allowed to be present for the mating, that would make me very suspicious.


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

I've got Cocker's.... Gorgeous little things, so happy and small!!! Both of mine came from a breeder in Chesterfield, she is also a Champ show judge. She only breeds when she wants another pup for showing. She has just had (on loan I think) an orange roan male from Sweden.... And I have book an orange roan bitch pup!!! I might have to wait a year or more but I am happy with that as I know the breeder is wonderful.... And so are her dogs!

If you decide to go for a Cocker (much easier to live with than a nutty boxer!) then PM me and I will give you the breeders details. You can have a look on my website, both Tia and Abi have their own pages!!! Tia is 4 years old today


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Myjb23 said:


> I know nothing about them, but unfortunately they are not doing anything to improve their breeds with the breeding they are doing, they are only doing it for profit. I'd be interested to know if he tried to sway you towards another breed after he said the beagles were unsuitable.....
> 
> They claim to health test their dogs yet the pugs they use for example they boast about having an annual eye test done (£20) which is not entirely necessary as pugs dont suffer from any hereditary eye diseases. They do however, suffer from hereditary spinal problems which can be x rayed for at a cost of about £100-£150... Me thinks they are just doing the cheapest possible health tests just to say they are doing them :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
Yes id agree with you there it is a business and they are clearly not trying to better the breed, how could they when they are breeding so many!

However the dogs were all well cared for and happy little things so prob not the worst place you could buy from but not the best either!

Yes i noticed the tests were basic and none of them are KC registered!

Found a couple of breeders that ive been in touch with, they will have some pups hopefully aug/sept so going to keep in touch with them and see what happens!

Welcome to Fendrove - Home of the English Cocker Spaniel Puppies. Show Cocker Spaniels - breeder - puppies available for homing and rehoming.
Welcome

And also going to PM Shelley66 for the details of the breeder she got hers from!


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

Reply sent


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Shelley66 said:


> Reply sent


 
Thanks Shelley!

: victory:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> Yes id agree with you there it is a business and they are clearly not trying to better the breed, how could they when they are breeding so many!
> 
> However the dogs were all well cared for and happy little things so prob not the worst place you could buy from but not the best either!
> 
> ...


 
They look like very good breeders, fingers crossed they have a pup for you : victory:

The dogs they showed you may have looked well cared for but if bitch owners arent allowed to be there to witness matings this makes me very concerned that things may not be as they first appear.. I know of several commercial breeders who have a "purchaser room" for potential purchasers to view the pups in and they have mum and/or dad in their and its all set up with a dog bed and looks really lovely and cosy and they have an area where the pups all live supposedly... but its all for show. In reality the dogs are out in kennels, or in one case they are stacked in cages in a shed, and only ever set foot in the house when there are people to view puppies. These people never see where the dogs really live so they dont know how these pups are really raised and think they are getting a pup raised in a family home!!

Maybe im just cynical, but something just doesnt seem right about those people and its not just the fact that they're churning out pups!


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Myjb23 said:


> They look like very good breeders, fingers crossed they have a pup for you : victory:
> 
> The dogs they showed you may have looked well cared for but if bitch owners arent allowed to be there to witness matings this makes me very concerned that things may not be as they first appear.. I know of several commercial breeders who have a "purchaser room" for potential purchasers to view the pups in and they have mum and/or dad in their and its all set up with a dog bed and looks really lovely and cosy and they have an area where the pups all live supposedly... but its all for show. In reality the dogs are out in kennels, or in one case they are stacked in cages in a shed, and only ever set foot in the house when there are people to view puppies. These people never see where the dogs really live so they dont know how these pups are really raised and think they are getting a pup raised in a family home!!
> 
> Maybe im just cynical, but something just doesnt seem right about those people and its not just the fact that they're churning out pups!


Shelley66 has PM'd me the details of the breeder she got hers from so have another to chase up now!

Determined to get one from the right people, not lining a puppy farms pockets!


----------

